# Reformed divines on theatrical amusements



## au5t1n (Sep 24, 2015)

I am conducting some historical study on the continuity and development of Reformed thought on theatrical amusements, stage-plays, the cinema, etc. in the 15th-20th centuries. In particular, I am tracing out similarities and differences in the rationales given for opposition in different centuries and countries. I want to make sure I am not missing anything noteworthy. What works have you encountered on these subjects?


----------



## Ed Walsh (Sep 24, 2015)

*The christian and the theatre*



au5t1n said:


> Reformed divines on theatrical amusements



Here is a page at www.covenanter.org with links to the subjects listed below:
The page is titled: THE CHRISTIAN AND THE THEATRE

• Increase Mather's Testimony Against that Prophane and Superstitious Custom of Theatre-going (1687).
• Samuel Miller's Sermon on Theatre Attendance (1812).
• Thomas Brainerd's Sermon on the Influence of Theatres (1840).
• F.H. Newhall's Discourse on The Theater (1863).


----------



## Wayne (Sep 24, 2015)

Not just Samuel Miller, but several other Presbyterians delivered sermons in 1812 on the occasion of the Richmond theatre fire. Archibald Alexander, for one.

https://archive.org/details/discourseoccasio00alex

https://archive.org/details/sermondeliveredi00hill

And apart from that occasion, T.E. Thomas on The Theatre:

https://archive.org/details/theatreasermond00mcmagoog


----------



## au5t1n (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you, brethren. These are excellent resources and some in both of your posts which I had not discovered. The 19th century seems to have contributed substantially to the questions surrounding the stage.

Does anyone have any resources from the first and second Reformation periods besides William Prynne's _Histriomastix_? Or how about Reformed treatments from the early years of the cinema?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 25, 2015)

The Elizabethan Puritan Phillip Stubbes addressed the theater amongst other abuses in his time. See various editions at prdl. http://www.prdl.org/author_view.php?a_id=6307


----------



## Afterthought (Sep 28, 2015)

Samuel Pike (18th century): http://www.puritans.net/news/recreations122710.htm
I think John Brown of Haddington talks about it in his Catechism.

I don't know about specific treatments in the period requested, but as you may know, it was touched on as an application of the seventh commandment by some writers, e.g., Thomas Watson (James Durham has a bit of discussion on stage plays near the beginning of his work on the 10 commandments).


----------



## au5t1n (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Sep 30, 2015)

The Synod of the CRCNA in 1928 issued a declaration regarding "worldly amusements," warning particularly against theater attendance, dancing, and card playing. I just looked at this thread and did not see that sort of thing referenced that you might be interested in from a 20th century source. 

And then, of course, there was the whole situation with the assassination of President Lincoln. More than a few, clergy and lay, were critical that the President was in attendance at the theater when he was shot. Likewise, no small part of the impetus to moving him (there's an argument about whether he could have better been treated there in the Ford Theater) was that a variety of folk were determined that the President of the United States would not die on the floor of a theater (or anywhere else in such a place). 

And reflecting the sermon by Samuel Miller, Charles Hodge, when he was on his two-year European tour (1826-28), had many opportunities for "cultural enrichment." He availed himself on more than one occasion of concert-going but steadfastly resisted all invitations to the theater. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 30, 2015)

The PCUS/PCUSA also have a history of pronouncements/warnings against worldly amusements; Dabney has a piece against dangerous reading. What would they all think of what passes for entertainment now?


----------



## earl40 (Sep 30, 2015)

Alan D. Strange said:


> The Synod of the CRCNA in 1928 issued a declaration regarding "worldly amusements," warning particularly against theater attendance, dancing, and card playing. I just looked at this thread and did not see that sort of thing referenced that you might be interested in from a 20th century source.
> 
> And then, of course, there was the whole situation with the assassination of President Lincoln. More than a few, clergy and lay, were critical that the President was in attendance at the theater when he was shot. Likewise, no small part of the impetus to moving him (there's an argument about whether he could have better been treated there in the Ford Theater) was that a variety of folk were determined that the President of the United States would not die on the floor of a theater (or anywhere else in such a place).
> 
> ...



How interesting. I hope I drop on the way out of worship or better yet in my bed at home with my family surrounding me. Funny how we think of these things in that one of my thoughts of Elvis is where he dropped. I also have an uncle who died in a way so horrible that my brother and father changed the scene of his death to preserve the memory of his death for his parents.


----------



## au5t1n (Sep 30, 2015)

Raymond,


> I think John Brown of Haddington talks about it in his Catechism.



I didn't find it in Brown's, but I found this in Fisher's under the Seventh Commandment:

"Q. 5. What influence have stage-plays upon fomenting unchaste thoughts?
A. They are generally stuffed with such amorous adventures, many of them of a most criminal nature, that they have a native tendency to debauch and defile the mind. If "no corrupt communication" is to "proceed out of our mouth," according to Eph. 4:29; neither ought we to listen to it with our ears, as is done by those who attend the profane diversions of the stage."


----------



## Afterthought (Sep 30, 2015)

I checked through Brown's Catechism again, and I found it buried away near the end of the section (second to last question) on the Seventh Commandment:

"Q. How prove you stage plays sinful.

A. Sin and especially carnal lust, is therein made the subject of diversion and jest, which convenes light and lewd persons, inflames their lust, and excites their vanity, Eph. 5:4."

So not as much discussion as I had thought. However, I looked again through Thomas Ridgley's _Body of Divinity_ (18th century) on the Seventh commandment, and he has an extended note on the subject. J.G. Vos also talks about stage plays in his work on the Larger Catechism, but he does not outright condemn them. He advocates a very cautious position towards them without condemning those who choose to abstain entirely.



Ed Walsh said:


> Samuel Miller's Sermon on Theatre Attendance (1812).


Here is one location where this can be found online.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Oct 1, 2015)

Historically many divines have been against the theater. J.C. in his _Practical Religion_ has a chapter against attending the theater. Spurgeon was against it, George Whitefield, William Law, and Abraham Kuyper in his _Lectures on Calvinism_ makes statements against theater attending.

The Protestant Reformed Church of America has written many articles against the theater in their publication the Standard Bearer. There is also the website TrueCovenanter which has a number of articles against attending any kind of drama.

Hope this helps.


----------

